# Eight Sided Jar and  Couple of Ball Masons



## Hogtown Hunter (Oct 12, 2021)

When I was going through the box of "Grandpa's Stash" there was an old Atlas EZSeal in great condition except it was missing the lid. There were a couple of Ball Mason jars. From what I can tell by the signature on front they date 1923-1933?
The 8 sided jar I almost chunked because it looked modern to me but while using UV light to check out a bottle I noticed it glowed so I decided I would keep it since it was so old. Unfortunately it has no markings on it anywhere.


----------



## Hogtown Hunter (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Harry Pristis (Oct 12, 2021)

*My guess is your sided jar is French.  That appears to be a rolled lip, a technique favored by French jar-makers.  It likely dates to the same era as your Ball Mason Jars, early 20th C.



*


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 13, 2021)

The 8-sided jar looks like an American food jar to me, and machine made or nearly so.  Circa 1915.  Probably had a little glass lid.


----------



## Hogtown Hunter (Oct 13, 2021)

Thanks for info on jar.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Oct 13, 2021)

Hogtown Hunter said:


> Thanks for info on jar.



*Don't leave us hanging, Hunter . . . Is it a rolled lip or is it a molded lip?*


----------



## Hogtown Hunter (Oct 13, 2021)

Harry Pristis said:


> *Don't leave us hanging, Hunter . . . Is it a rolled lip or is it a molded lip?*


Doesn't look rolled. I assume molded. But I don't know much about this. Here are close up pics.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Oct 13, 2021)

*Thanks, Hunter.  On close-up, it appears to be molded.  That makes it less likely to be French -- not dispositive, but less likely.*


----------



## Len (Oct 13, 2021)

Bears a resemblance to turn of the century American mustard/horseradish jars.


----------

